# Heirodula patellifera mating, this pair really enjoys it



## Macano (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a pair of this species that has been mating off and on for 6 days now. 6 days! The male has been on her back for 6 days, and they will mate for about 12 hours, stop for about the same time, then mate again for 12ish hours. I have never had a pair like each other so much! I'm actually amazed she hasn't eaten him yet, as she hasn't eaten in these 6 days. The male shows no interest in leaving her, I've tried to remove him, but he just grips tighter when I do that. Anyone else heard of mantids doing this? Should I just declare them married? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2005)

If you're worried about him just pull them apart while they are not mating. I have never heard of any doing that.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 29, 2005)

they're in love


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2005)

I suggest you feed her. That way even if for some reason she decides not to eat the male, at least she'll survive.


----------



## Macano (Nov 29, 2005)

Well what do you know, he finally left her tonight, and she let him no less! Actually, he suddenly "let go" and he fell to the bottom of the enclosure, so I guess she didn't have a chance to grab him. He's safe now back in his own cell. Very odd, I've never had a mantid couple stay together that long. Well at least I have no doubts that her ooths will be fertile.


----------

